# Looking to make a Sci-fi Space Station RP...



## Zyren_EX (Jul 1, 2017)

But I wanted to do an interest check before going into all the trouble of setting it up, making rules, etc.



Spoiler: Here is the basic Idea



So there is this space station that travels to different dimensions using a special wormhole generator. Along the way it picks up passengers who are weary with their current life and gives them a fresh start as a member of the stations crew. This would be cool, because the characters could be whatever species, whatever time, and whatever world you wanted. It would also make for some interesting interactions as people tried to acclimate to their new life on a futuristic space station thingy.



It would be here on the forum (so PG-13) and open to anyone who'd want to join in. Let me know if anyone is interested in the concept ^_^


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jul 1, 2017)

I love the concept. I may join.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 1, 2017)

Just note that if I joined the crew, I'd be a little flirty around the female crew members.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 1, 2017)

Grimm Hund said:


> Just note that if I joined the crew, I'd be a little flirty around the female crew members.



Haha, that's okay. Flirting and even a little romance would be okay... Just as long as it's PG-13 level stuff, per the forum rules.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 1, 2017)

Thought this was on Discord.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jul 2, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> It would be here on the forum (so PG-13) and open to anyone who'd want to join in.





Grimm Hund said:


> Thought this was on Discord.



Nope. Otherwise I might not have been interested


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 2, 2017)

Love this. When do we start?


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 2, 2017)

That's a pretty cool concept, actually. I would consider joining.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm up for it!


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 2, 2017)

Cool, since people seem to be into it I'll start working on the details and such.
Will post an official thread for it with all the info, on Monday ^_^


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 2, 2017)

On my birthday. Ooh~


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Jul 2, 2017)

I MUST JOIN THIS ROLEPLAY


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jul 2, 2017)

Sounds interesting… My character Eleven could join (profile/bio here, a little down the page). I'd favor an “accidental” joining over a deliberate one if it were possible, due to his character, which will need to be altered slightly regardless. He'd still likely not be fond of speaking much, though, only doing so when necessary, preferring actions over words. I'd imagine a possible motivation for his joining would be so that he could explore the natural areas of the worlds the station would be exploring or moving through, perhaps even to find a new home in one of them. Although a werewolf that exists in the natural world would feel quite out of place in an artificial space station, he'd probably still have his uses as crew… that supernatural strength of his is bound to come in useful. So maybe part of security. Or a living heavy-items transporter . He'd have a hell of a lot of adaptation to do, though, not being familiar with technology in the slightest; breaking through doors before he realizes there's an “open” button e.t.c..
I tend to hiatus on occasion, so I may disappear from the RP in places.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 3, 2017)

Here is the official thread guys ^_^
See you there!

forums.furaffinity.net: The CS-One (A Science Fiction RolePlay)


----------

